# Any Interest In A Slingbow Accuracy Comp?



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think slingbows are about to have their moment. Two of our resident vendors make some fine arrow shooters and there's some good shooting being done with them. How 'bout we see what they can do and have an online accuracy competition in the style of the Pocket Predator comp? I'm envisioning a contest shooting at a standard archery target with different point values. I would allow pretty much any rubber powered arrow shooter, from a Hays Arrow Shot or a PFS or a Chief AJ model to a modded King Cat like I shoot.
Who would be in if I were to fire up a comp for April? That way people have a chance to get the equipment and practice a bit.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Someone needs to come in last....I'll volunteer......count me in


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in the way MJ is shooting he is going to be tough to beat.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

If i can get one in time ill be down to try it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll post some instructions for how I make my "string " (the part the arrow nocks on) . I think the way I have it would really help experienced slingshooters make the transition to arrows easier.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I might give it a try ... will have to see if I can get some cheap arrows.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

By the way, MJ ... How are you aiming? Are you sighting along the arrow itself, or are you using the fork tip as one does when shooting regular ammo?

A little tutorial for us slingbow wannabes on aiming and such might prove to be very useful.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll do my best but I'm finding more and more that what works for me doesn't seem to translate.
I'm using the top (since I shoot gangstah) fork tip on my King Kat to aim with. I basically center the target between the two bolt holes an adjust for elevation like I would any other slingshot. I make sure the arrow is right in line with the bands and roughly centered between the forks. It took some tweaking of the setup to get it to where everything lines up when I draw to a corner-of-mouth anchor but it's working really well for me now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you can do a brief tutorial, it might encourage others. At least if will give some of us a place to start, even if we do become "deviants" in the end ... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am willing to lose to you. I am in!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I am willing to lose to you. I am in!


You still have your HFX?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I am willing to lose to you. I am in!
> ...


I do! ... Although I most likely wouldnt use it. I like shooting arrows with the paddle pine and 107s. lol


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > I am willing to lose to you. I am in!
> ...


I have on of those! I don't care for the tubes that are on it all that much, but I do like the drop down arrow rest.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...


If it means the return of the paddle pine then we're DEFINITELY having a comp!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

I have one of those cheap pocket hunters. I'm in.


----------

